# re copado



## ryba

re copado

De dónde viene eso "re" y qué exactamente significa "copado"??

Gracias


----------



## Eugin

ryba said:


> re copado
> 
> De dónde viene eso "re" y qué exactamente significa "copado"??
> 
> Gracias


 
Hola Ryba!!!
Copado = una buena persona, divertida, "buena onda"
"re" = muy, muy

¡Espero te sirva!! Saludos


----------



## ryba

Gracias, Eugina 

Una pregunta mas: <copado> puede referirse a un asunto, a una cosa tambien??

Y otra mas: se dice sólo "esta copado" o se puede utilizar el verbo ser tambien (es copado)??


----------



## Eugin

ryba said:


> Gracias, Eugina
> 
> Una pregunta mas: <copado> puede referirse a un asunto, a una cosa tambien??
> 
> Y otra mas: se dice sólo "esta copado" o se puede utilizar el verbo ser tambien (es copado)??


 
¡Hola ryba!! No hay de qué, para eso estamos acá, ¿no?

Sí, se puede usar también con el verbo ser/ estar.
Ej: "*Es una persona copada*" = Una persona que tiene buena onda/ macanuda (un argentinismo )
"*Esta película está copada*" = Una muy buena película.

¡Espero haberte ayudado!!
Saludos


----------



## BETOREYES

Eugin said:


> ¡Hola ryba!! No hay de qué, para eso estamos acá, ¿no?
> 
> Sí, se puede usar también con el verbo ser/ estar.
> Ej: "*Es una persona copada*" = Una persona que tiene buena onda/ macanuda (un argentinismo )
> "*Esta película está copada*" = Una muy buena película.
> 
> ¡Espero haberte ayudado!!
> Saludos


 
Hola EUGIN, quiero agregar algo de la manera más amistosa:
En Colombia no se usa copado con el significado que tu indicas, y se me hace que puede ser un argentinismo (vos me corregís).

*Copado, *lo conozco, y lo he usado como un indicativo de que algo está lleno y no admite un elemento más. Por ejemplo:

El teatro está copado: No tiene más asientos libres.

También se usa para decir que un árbol tiene una copa muy frondosa.

Saludos
Beto.


----------



## Eugin

Esta bien lo que decís, Beto, y es totalmente válido, pero como ryba no especificó el contexto donde vio utilizada esa palabra (o sea, en qué país vio que la utilizan...), yo aporté esta posibilidad de acuerdo a como lo usamos en Argentina, ¡pero está bárbaro que hayas aportado esa posibilidad, así nos enriquecemos y aprendemos todos!!!

¡Muchas gracias! 
Saludos


----------



## SpiceMan

Ryba, depende del contexto (como siempre). Apreciaría más contexto. 
Algunos ejemplos de "re copado" (argentinismo).

 Estoy re copado con mi nuevo laburo (trabajo). -> Estoy entusiasmado con mi nuevo trabajo.
El amigo de Juan es re copado. -> El amigo de juan es muy simpático.
Esta fiesta está re copada -> Esta fiesta está muy divertida (dicho durante la fiesta)
Las fiestas de Juan son re copadas -> Las fiestas de Juan son muy divertidas (dicho en general sobre las fiestas que organiza Juan)

Con respecto al ejemplo que dijo Eugin sobre una película, yo diría:
"Esta película está re copada" mientras miro la película.
"Esta película es re copada" después de haberla visto, mientras le comento mi opinión a otro.


----------



## abbaaccddc

Eugin said:


> como ryba no especificó el contexto donde vio utilizada esa palabra (o sea, en qué país vio que la utilizan...), yo aporté esta posibilidad de acuerdo a como lo usamos en Argentina


 
Pero la palabra "re" es típica de Argentina (aunque en Chile también se usa). Por lo que "re copado" tiene una altísima probabilidad de ser dicha por un argentino. Realmente, no me imagino a un chileno diciendo "el teatro está re copado".


----------



## Honeypum

Yo también creo que al hablar de "re copado" se está refiriendo a algo argentino.

Como ya te dijeron, "copado" lo utilizamos mucho como sinónimo de bueno, genial, estupendo, divertido, simpático. Todos atributos positivos.

Las cosas o las personas pueden ser "copadas", si te gustan mucho.


----------



## pejeman

BETOREYES said:


> Hola EUGIN, quiero agregar algo de la manera más amistosa:
> En Colombia no se usa copado con el significado que tu indicas, y se me hace que puede ser un argentinismo (vos me corregís).
> 
> *Copado, *lo conozco, y lo he usado como un indicativo de que algo está lleno y no admite un elemento más. Por ejemplo:
> 
> El teatro está copado: No tiene más asientos libres.
> 
> También se usa para decir que un árbol tiene una copa muy frondosa.
> 
> Saludos
> Beto.



Hola: Copado también significa cercado, acorralado, sin salida.

"El EZLN quedó copado en los Altos de Chiapas"

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buenas:

Lo que dice la RAE acerca de "copado"


> *copado**, da**.* *1.     *adj. Dicho comúnmente de un árbol: Que tiene copa.​ *2.* adj._ Ur._ Entusiasmado o fascinado con algo.*
> 3.* adj._ Ven._ Sobrecargado de trabajo.​ _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Saludos​ ​


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Ja, ahora lo entiendo en todos los contextos. 

Y sí, me olvidé de decir que los que utilizan la palabra son siempre los argentinos.
 
El espanol es muy complicado, las mismas palabras significan cosas diferentes, dependiendo del pais..


----------



## dassin

No te angusties, ryba, vaya a saber si quedará alguien que diga "re-copado" en diez o quince años. Estas cosas empiezan como jergas generacionales y no todas sacan carta de ciudadanía (en general, "por suerte"). 

Bueno, en realidad, ahora que lo pienso, esto que dije tal vez te termine angustiando aún más.


----------



## ryba

dassin said:


> No te angusties, ryba, vaya a saber si quedará alguien que diga "re-copado" en diez o quince años. Estas cosas empiezan como jergas generacionales y no todas sacan carta de ciudadanía (en general, "por suerte").
> 
> Bueno, en realidad, ahora que lo pienso, esto que dije tal vez te termine angustiando aún más.




Jajaja, gracias, Dassin


----------



## Nadias

Hola!
Quería mencionar un detalle más sobre 'copado'. También lo usamos como verbo.
'Dale, copate!' : ahí estaríamos diciendo que te unas, que te 'prendas' a un proyecto, una salida, etc. 
Creo que este uso nadie lo había mencionado.

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Hola, Nadias, gracias por el aporte. 

Jeje, es uno de mis primeros hilos en este foro.

También se dice que algo o alguien _me copa_ (me cabe, me entusiasma, me da gusto).

_Me gusta ese tema, está copadísimo_ (o sea que _me copa_).

De paso, un hilo sobre _re_:

*'Re'... ¿amigo o no?*

Interesante que _copado_ puede usarse en función de adverbio, como sinónimo de _groso_, _(una) masa_, o, simplemente, _buenísimo_:

A: _¿Sabés una cosa? Andan diciendo que (_tal y tal banda_) va a venir a Argentina este verano._

B: _¿De veras? ¡Copadíiiisimo!! ¿Tocarán en River?

_Saludos


----------



## Nadias

Jajaja..
Ya que 'copado' es utlizado con ese significado solamente en Argentina (parece ser así, al menos), permitime naturalizar un poco esa conversación. En argentina sería algo así como:

A- _¿Sabés qué? Dicen que (_tal y tal banda_) va a venir a Argentina este verano._

B- _¿Posta? ¡Copadíiiisimo!! ¿Tocarán en River? /¿Van a tocar en river?

_En este último caso, si el futuro lo estas usando para suponer el 'tocarán' suena bien, pero si realmente le estás preguntando sobre el lugar que van a tocar, acá usamos mucho más el Van a...

Otra dato: 'masa' ya pasó un poco de moda, el 'groso' esta en auge.


----------



## Betildus

*"copado, da.* 
*1. *adj. Dicho comúnmente de un árbol: Que tiene copa.​
*2.* adj._ Ur._ Entusiasmado o fascinado con algo.* 
3.* adj._ Ven._ Sobrecargado de trabajo.​
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados"_

_*Lo conocía solamente con el número 3 y el "re" significa muy/mucho.*_
*O sea, en Chile equivaldría a decir:*
*- muy lleno*
*- mucho trabajo*
** 
*Lo demás, nunca lo había oído *​


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Creo  el "re copado"   ahora no se usa tanto...especialmente entre los adolescentes. Si bien ya no pertenezco a esa franja etaria (lamentablemente), tengo la impresión de que ahora se usan otras expresiones: buena onda, grosso, alto, etc. y "el recopado" está quedando un tanto anticuado. ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## ryba

Nadias said:


> Jajaja..
> Ya que 'copado' es utlizado con ese significado solamente en Argentina (parece ser así, al menos), permitime naturalizar un poco esa conversación. En argentina sería algo así como:
> 
> A- _¿Sabés qué? Dicen que (_tal y tal banda_) va a venir a Argentina este verano._
> 
> B- _¿Posta? ¡Copadíiiisimo!! ¿Tocarán en River? /¿Van a tocar en river?
> 
> _En este último caso, si el futuro lo estas usando para suponer el 'tocarán' suena bien, pero si realmente le estás preguntando sobre el lugar que van a tocar, acá usamos mucho más el Van a...



Recontra gracias, Nadias, nunca supe qué significaba _posta_, aunque los (jóvenes) argentinos la usan mucho. 

_¿Sabés una cosa?_ te parece poco natural en la boca de un adolescente?

Con respecto a _tocarán/van a tocar_, qué te parece la interpretación que el pibe B hace una hipótesis, _¿Tocarán en River? _con el sentido _Tal vez tocarán en River (estaría groso_)?



Nadias said:


> Otra dato: 'masa' ya pasó un poco de moda, el 'groso' esta en auge.



Igual, todavía hay quien la usa, incluso gente más joven que yo.

Suerte


----------



## xeneize

El "van a....." se usa muchísimo más que el futuro verbal, Ryba, sin duda...
Aunque éste no tenga nada malo, se usa menos.


"Posta"? es como para decir "de verdad?"....
si algo es "de posta" es cierto, seguro, confiable.....
Si un negocio es "posta", es muy buen negocio, fiable, lucrativo.

Si alguien te _bate la posta_ (o te _bate la justa_), quiere decir que te revela una información segura, _una fija_, que _podés ponerle la firma_....

Yo no diría "¿sabés una cosa?", más bien "¿sabés algo?"....


----------



## ryba

xeneize said:


> El "van a....." se usa muchísimo más que el futuro verbal, Ryba, sin duda...
> Aunque éste no tenga nada malo, se usa menos.



Sí, sí, pero en el futuro puede indicar suposición/hipótesis y a esto me estaba refiriendo.

_ ¿Dónde estará Milena?_, acá se refiere al presente.

A: _¿Por qué no me dijo eso?_
 B: _Se habrá olvidado..._, aquí, al pasado.

Y ahora me surge la duda si se puede hacer lo que yo hice: decir _¿Tocarán en River Plate?_ indicando una hipótesis y preguntando a la vez.



xeneize said:


> "Posta"? es como para decir "de verdad?"....
> si algo es "de posta" es cierto, seguro, confiable.....
> Si un negocio es "posta", es muy buen negocio, fiable, lucrativo.
> 
> Si alguien te _bate la posta_ (o te _bate la justa_), quiere decir que te revela una información segura, _una fija_, que _podés ponerle la firma_....



Mil gracias, Xeneize, sos un capo, ¿de dónde sacaste un conocimiento tan profundo del español de la Argentina? ¿Viviste allá?



Jenesaisrien said:


> Creo el "re copado" ahora no se usa tanto...especialmente entre los adolescentes. Si bien ya no pertenezco a esa franja etaria (lamentablemente), tengo la impresión de que ahora se usan otras expresiones: buena onda, grosso, alto, etc. y "el recopado" está quedando un tanto anticuado. ¿Qué les parece?



Bueno, mi comentario vale poco, ya que nunca estuve en la Argentina, pero, que yo haya observado, mis iguales o parecidos en edad siguen usándolo, aunque seguro que un poquito menos que _groso_. Hace un año y medio que  hablo español y me enamoré del español argentino hace seis meses nomás, pues no se lo que estaba pasando con la jerga juvenil antes.

Últimamente (creo) surgió la moda de decir _zarpado_/_zarpadísimo_, pero no todos lo usan. A mí personalmente no me gusta mucho. No obstante, es otro ejemplo de cómo una palabra pasa de significar algo malo a indicar algo extremadamente bueno..

Chau, suerte.


----------



## Eugin

ryba said:


> Últimamente (creo) surgió la moda de decir _zarpado_/_zarpadísimo_, pero no todos lo usan. A mí personalmente no me gusta mucho. No obstante, es otro ejemplo de cómo una palabra pasa de significar algo malo a indicar algo extremadamente bueno..
> 
> Chau, suerte.


Hola ryba!!
¡Veo que estás muy bien informado!!
Es cierto, ahora se está usando mucho el término "zarpado", pero no es para nada negativo, ejemplo:
A- "X me dijo que se iba a comprar un auto de $100.000.00"
B- "¡Zarpado!"

Pero la idea es como decir: "Qué exageraaaaaado..." (imaginátelo con acento argentino )

By the way, ¡tu español es excelente!!! ¡Te super felicito!!


----------



## Nadias

Mmmm, ¿sabés una cosa? no quedaría poco natural, pero ¿sabés qué? me parece más usado.
El ¿tocarán en river? quedaría perfecto para una hipótesis. Con respecto a "estaría groso", no entendí bien tu pregunta, pero me suena bien, tanto como "sería groso".

Posta:
te tiro la posta.
él tiene la posta.
Decime la posta.
me lo estás diciendo posta?

El tema de `masa`es que quizás los más chicos lo usan. 13 años. Pero no estoy segura, pero igualmente no suena mal.


----------



## esedex

Cortázar lo usaría.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno Ryba, para ser seis meses nomás que estás metido con el argentino (o sea, que estás _emberretinado_ ), estás re bien 
Sí, yo tengo mucha relación con Argentina, pero no es que esté enterado de todo, eh...Por ejemplo, _zarpado_ con ese sentido me parece no haberlo oido nunca.
Yo lo conocía como sinónimo de _zafado_, más bien.
No, para mí no está mal usar el futuro en ese caso, tan solo que yo no lo uso casi nunca , y me parece que se use mucho menos respecto de la construcción perifrástica con _ir a_...
En Argentina, además, aún menos respecto de España, me parece...
En Argentina, el _estándar_ es _ir a_....
Saludos


----------



## Like an Angel

No sé si es regional, pero en Córdoba (Argentina) se escucha, por ejemplo: _¡Estás zarpada en pecas!_ (¡Tenés muchas pecas!)

Saludos


----------



## totor

Mis queridos infantes  , les pido mil disculpas por meterme donde nadie me llamó, pero me gustaría hacer un comentario sobre esto que dijo el *boquense*  .



xeneize said:


> Si alguien te _bate la posta_ (o te _bate la justa_), quiere decir que te revela una información segura, _una fija_, que _podés ponerle la firma_....



*Te bate la posta* o *la justa*, y hasta *la fija*, es más lunfardo que jerga juvenil (¿o será que lo era cuando yo la usaba, hace unos mil años  ?).


----------



## xeneize

Hola Totor 
de hecho, yo no dije que era jerga juvenil 

Bueno, algunas veces lo oí, eso de "te bate la posta/ la justa".
No mucho, pero lo oí.....Capaz ahora se dice nomás "te tiro la posta"??....

La fija me parece que se diga muchísimo......
"Es una fija!"....
¡Ahora me ponés en crisis! Como que "es una fija" no se dice??
(para decir que algo es seguro, cierto, fijo, que va a pasar, etc etc...)....


----------



## totor

xeneize said:


> de hecho, yo no dije que era jerga juvenil



Disculpa, xeneize, así lo entendí porque embolsé todo dentro de la jerga juvenil.



xeneize said:


> ¡Ahora me ponés en crisis! Como que "es una fija" no se dice??
> (para decir que algo es seguro, cierto, fijo, que va a pasar, etc etc...)....



Aquí también embolsé todo. No es que no se usa, se usa, pero no creo que en ese grupo etario.

Vos sabés (realmente a vos, igual que a Sigianga, no puedo hablarles de tú, porque son más rioplatenses que yo  , aunque vos seas italiano y ella alemana) que la fija originalmente es un resultado preparado en una carrera de caballos, y que luego, metafóricamente, se amplió a otros campos.

Su origen no es el mismo que la palabra que dio lugar a este hilo y tantas otras que aquí se mencionaron, que fueron todas producto de los mismos jóvenes, o adaptaciones de palabras que tenían otro uso y que a ellos les gustaron.


----------



## xeneize

Gracias por tu explicación, Totor.

Sí, había escuchado que lo de "fija" estaría relacionados con las carreras de _burros_....

Chau


----------



## SpiceMan

Like an Angel said:


> No sé si es regional, pero en Córdoba (Argentina) se escucha, por ejemplo: _¡Estás zarpada en pecas!_ (¡Tenés muchas pecas!)
> 
> Saludos


En Buenos Aires también, zarpado en vino, zarpado en bolud... etc


----------



## ryba

Nadias said:


> Con respecto a "estaría groso", no entendí bien tu pregunta, pero me suena bien, tanto como "sería groso".



_Sería groso si tocaran en River.
Estaría groso si tocaran en River._

¿Qué te/les parecen?



Nadias said:


> Posta:
> te tiro la posta.
> él tiene la posta.
> Decime la posta.
> me lo estás diciendo posta?



¿Podrías explicar el significado de esas expresiones con otras palabras, si no te molesta? Me temo que entiendo bien las dos últimas nomás.



Eugin said:


> Hola ryba!!
> ¡Veo que estás muy bien informado!!
> Es cierto, ahora se está usando mucho el término "zarpado", pero no es para nada negativo, ejemplo:
> A- "X me dijo que se iba a comprar un auto de $100.000.00"
> B- "¡Zarpado!"



Con lo de que era una de esas palabras que pasaron de significar algo malo a indicar algo extremadamente bueno me refería al fenómeno que se observa en los casos como:

(malo)                    (re bueno)
bárbaro          -> bárbaro 
la p**a madre -> de p**a madre

o del inglés: shit -> the shit (_X is the shit_ = _X es lo más_) 



Eugin said:


> By the way, ¡tu español es excelente!!! ¡Te super felicito!!





xeneize said:


> Bueno Ryba, para ser seis meses nomás que estás metido con el argentino (o sea, que estás _emberretinado_ ), estás re bien



Gracias, chicos, la verdad es que aún me queda muchísimo para aprender y no sólo de las jergas y dialectismos, sino que tengo que pulimentar muchas cosas mucho más básicas en mi español. Jeje, me queda todo el resto de mi vida para hacerlo, lo que no tiene nada de malo, aprender lenguas es lo más.


----------



## xeneize

Originally Posted by *Nadias* 
Posta:
te tiro la posta. = te voy a dar una información segurísima
él tiene la posta. = él tiene una información muy fiable.
Decime la posta.= decime la verdad
me lo estás diciendo posta?= me lo estás diciendo en serio?

A ver si algún argentino tendrá que corregir algo, me parece que básicamente signifiquen esto.
Por cierto, ryba, _de puta madre_ con ese significado muy bueno se dice en España, pero no en Argentina, donde la expresión guarda su significado original.

Otra anécdota: en Argentina, por lo menos en algunas zonas, un _polaco_ viene a ser, coloquialmente, cualquier persona que tenga el pelo rubio, sea él alemán, sueco o ruso, da igual 
De la misma manera que un _turco_ es cualquier persona con ascendencia árabe, y otros epítetos por el estilo 
Se me ocurre _El Polaco_ Bastía, un ex jugador de Racing, ahora no sé por dónde anda.

Chau


----------



## Nadias

jajaj sí, yo tenía un amigo "el polaquito" que era rubio de ojos claros.

Una cosita: "de puta madre" acá también lo usamos cono un significado positivo.

"En ese lugar se come de puta madre": se come muy bien.

Y tener la posta, sí, basicamente es tener buena información, pero me entró la duda de que puede significar algo extra, muy conectado con el significado que estamos discutiendo. Si yo tengo la posta.. a ver pensemos.. si yo te digo que conozco un boliche muy copado, que tiene toda la onda, tengo la posta. Entonces sería que tengo buena informacion y que te muestro lo mejor de lo mejor, en el tema q estamos hablando.

Abaraca eso también, no? Algún argentino em asesora?


----------



## Lupita-

Sí, sí por supuesto.
Igualmente yo creo que "fija" se usa ahora... un ejemplo:
"Es fija que el sábado pasa X cosa"
Sería como, "es claro que", "es seguro que"(también se usa el "ponele la firma que").
También, en el dialecto juvenil, se usan, por ejemplo: 
Bajón- Hambre/ o un "bajón" anímico(como, por ejemplo, algo aburrido o triste, etc.)
Un toque- "en un instante" (es bastante relativo igual porque usualmente se tarda un montón jeje)
Lija- Hambre
Fisura- Cansancio
Vaqueta(y derivado)- Destruido
Careta- alguien o algo que pretende ser lo que no es ("se pone la careta")
Chapar(jeje)(también transar)- besarse apasionadamente
Gato- Tiene miles de acepciones pero por ejemplo cuando decís "ese chico(chabón) es re 'gato' ", se estaría diciendo que quiere hacerse notar por su encanto(siempre sujeto a la subjetividad, pero ene ste caso predomina el egocentrísmo)- 
Curtir- acostarse con alguien/ Adoptar o estar inmerso en determinado contexto  "Vos curtís la onda punk"
De una- ("de toque")/ instantíneamente/ o una afirmación 
Una banda- Mucho

Y hay muchas más=)
Si les interesa puedo proseguir.


----------



## ryba

¡Alto thread se armó!! Uno aprende tantas cosas!! Qué quilombo, taaantas cosas en un hilo, jejejeje 


xeneize said:


> Otra anécdota: en Argentina, por lo menos en algunas zonas, un _polaco_ viene a ser, coloquialmente, cualquier persona que tenga el pelo rubio, sea él alemán, sueco o ruso, da igual


Jajaja, qué bueno, les dicen _polaquito_ a los alemanes.


Lupita- said:


> Y hay muchas más=)
> Si les interesa puedo proseguir.


Dale nomás!!


----------



## Mariarayen

No se usa el futuro, en Argentina nadie diría tocarán, se usa "van a infinitivo" o directamente el presente:
¿Van a tocar en River? ¿Tocan en River? 
Y yo también creo que copado se está dejando de utilizar


----------



## Mariarayen

Lupita "chapar" se dejó de usar hace mil años .


----------



## maidens

Mariarayen said:


> Lupita "chapar" se dejó de usar hace mil años .


 
Aunque no lo creas ha habido un resurgimiento de este término.


----------



## Mariarayen

Maidens ¡gracias!!! Mis hijos ya no va a poder cargarme más


----------



## ryba

Mariarayen said:


> No se usa el futuro, en Argentina nadie diría tocarán, se usa "van a infinitivo" o directamente el presente:
> ¿Van a tocar en River? ¿Tocan en River?


A: _¿Sabés qué? Dicen que (_tal y tal banda_) va a venir de gira por Argentina este verano._
B: _¿Posta? ¡Copadíiiisimo!! ¿*Tocarán en River*?_ (=¿Quizá toquen en River?)
A: _No, boludo, acá nadie los conoce. No llegan a llenar estadios siquiera en XX (_su país de origen_), salvo en festivales. Tocan en boliches, es una banda underground.

_¿Qué tal?

Bueno. Por cierto. Me pregunto cuál *será* el origen de la palabra que dio inicio a nuestra discusión sobre la(s) jerga(s). ¿Tal vez* vendrá* de <copa> trofeo o de otro tipo de copa?

Interesante la entrada de AsíHablamos: http://www.asihablamos.com/?word=copado


----------

